# 12 inch Long Tweezers - $3



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

How not sure if this is a spook or not. But the ACE-HARDWARE near my house (Atlanta) had a bucket of Long (12in) Tweezers for $3 each. I picked one pair and can't imagine scaping with out them.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

skinns said:


> How not sure if this is a spook or not. But the ACE-HARDWARE near my house (Atlanta) had a bucket of Long (12in) Tweezers for $3 each. I picked one pair and can't imagine scaping with out them.


I have the same ones! Very good deal. Planted all my Glosso & Hairgrass with them.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

..i guess i know where my next 3 dollars are going.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Yep, check out the register areas.


----------

